# DIY Eliquid almost no Flavour



## Bosvark (12/4/17)

Hi, 

I need assistance, I have been mixing up a few DIY recipes using TFA concentrates at 15-20%.

1. All of the recipes I have mixed thus far has almost no flavour.
2. I am using a scale and eliquid calculator to mix, not drop counts.
3. I do not believe that I have vapour's tongue, as this is not the case with premiim mixes.
4. I am using a Smok Alien, with baby beast.

Please assist, any comments appreciated


----------

